# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  استفاده از بانك اكسس تحت شبكه براي چند يوزر

## kohyar

با سلام
من يك برنامه با اكسس نوشتم كه قراره چند تا كاربر تحت شبكه از اون استفاده كنن
ولي مشكل داره و زمانيكه يك كاربر برنامه رو باز مي كنه ديگه بقيه كاربر ها نمي تونن برنامه رو باز كنن
از منوي Tools->database utility->User Level Security Wizard
رفتم و كاربران رو تعريف كردم ولي مشكل اينجاست كه ديگه اجازه نميده رو ساختار برنامه تغييرات ايجاد كنم

----------


## chekad

دوست من شما میباستی که برنامه رو برای همه یوزرها کپی کنید . با این نکته که Table  ها رو برای کاربرها از یک کامپیورتر که سرور می نامید لینک کنید(یعنی تمام Table  های برنامه رو برای یوزر ها پاک و لینک از سرور بزارید) آنوقت همه کابرها برنامه رو دارند و متونن استفاده کنند و یک بانک دارید .

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب بانك اكسس براي شبكه درصورتي خوب است كه فلدري كه فايل دران قراردارد فول كنترل براي تمام يوزرهاي استفاده كننده باشند

----------


## kohyar

من پوشه رو Full Control براي همه كاربران گذاشتم ولي مشكل اينجاست كه وقتي يك نفر برنامه رو باز ميكنه ديگه نفر بعدي نمي تونه همزمان همون پوشه رو باز كنه

----------


## smhnoor

مسير زير را چك كن 
Tools\option\advanced\DefaultOpenMode
براي استفاده همزمان چند كاربر گزينه Shared بايد تيك داشته باشد.

----------


## javad490

دوست گرامی؛ اکسس برای استفاده single بیشتر کاربرد دارد و در شبکه بصورت محدود قابل استفاده می باشد

----------


## ryonis

شايد تنظيم خاضي در شبكه داشته باشيد. ما كه مانند شما از برنامه در شبكه استفاده مي كنيم مشكل خاضي وجود ندارد. البته تغيييرات در فرم و كلاً چيزاي مربوط به Design قابل save نيست. ولي باقي برنامه كار مي كنه

----------


## SAt_200

دوست عزیز منم دارم تو شبکه  یک فایل اکسس پایگاه داده گذاشتم ولی تمام یوزرها میتونند فایل رو باز کنند و اطلاعات رو بخونند البته  تنها اولین یوزری که فایل رو باز کرده می تونه اطلاعات جدید رو وارد کرده و ذخیره کنه و یوزرهایی که پس از یوزر اول فایل رو باز کرده اند می تونند آخرین اطلاعات ذخیره شده رو فقط ببینند به عبارتی فایل برای باقی یوزرها Read only باز میشه . حالا اگه دوستان و اساتید گرامی راهی سراغ دارند که بشه فایل باز شده را طوری تعریف کرد که همزمان چند یوزر بتوانند اطلاعات وارد کنند یا تو فایل تغییر ایجاد کنند؛ خواهش می کنم یک توضیح بدند چون فکر کنم خیلی ها بخوان بدونن. ممنون میشم  اگه راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟

----------


## amirzazadeh

> دوست عزیز منم دارم تو شبکه  یک فایل اکسس پایگاه داده گذاشتم ولی تمام یوزرها میتونند فایل رو باز کنند و اطلاعات رو بخونند البته  تنها اولین یوزری که فایل رو باز کرده می تونه اطلاعات جدید رو وارد کرده و ذخیره کنه و یوزرهایی که پس از یوزر اول فایل رو باز کرده اند می تونند آخرین اطلاعات ذخیره شده رو فقط ببینند به عبارتی فایل برای باقی یوزرها Read only باز میشه . حالا اگه دوستان و اساتید گرامی راهی سراغ دارند که بشه فایل باز شده را طوری تعریف کرد که همزمان چند یوزر بتوانند اطلاعات وارد کنند یا تو فایل تغییر ایجاد کنند؛ خواهش می کنم یک توضیح بدند چون فکر کنم خیلی ها بخوان بدونن. ممنون میشم  اگه راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟


از اين لينك كمك بگيريد.
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...B1%D8%A7%D9%83
.......................
موفق باشيد

----------


## ryonis

> دوست عزیز منم دارم تو شبکه یک فایل اکسس پایگاه داده گذاشتم ولی تمام یوزرها میتونند فایل رو باز کنند و اطلاعات رو بخونند البته تنها اولین یوزری که فایل رو باز کرده می تونه اطلاعات جدید رو وارد کرده و ذخیره کنه و یوزرهایی که پس از یوزر اول فایل رو باز کرده اند می تونند آخرین اطلاعات ذخیره شده رو فقط ببینند به عبارتی فایل برای باقی یوزرها Read only باز میشه . حالا اگه دوستان و اساتید گرامی راهی سراغ دارند که بشه فایل باز شده را طوری تعریف کرد که همزمان چند یوزر بتوانند اطلاعات وارد کنند یا تو فایل تغییر ایجاد کنند؛ خواهش می کنم یک توضیح بدند چون فکر کنم خیلی ها بخوان بدونن. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟


 مشكل شما خيلي راحت حل ميشه. اين تنظيماتي كه فرموديد فقط مربوط به خود ويندوزه و با رفتن به منوهاي Sharing and Security و انجام تنظيمات مناسب كاملاً حل ميشه.
احتمالاً شما گزينة Modify رو به userها ندادين يا شايد...
به هر حال جواب مشكل شما در تنظيمات share فولدري كه فايل توشه و security خود فايل است... موفق باشيد

----------


## MahdiSanei

سلام دوست گرامى.


من هم همين مشكل شما رو داشتم كه به روش زير اونو درست كردم. حالا چند كاربر به طور همزمان مى‌تونند بانك رو باز كنند و اطلاعات وارد كنند. روش به اين شكل است:
بايد يك پوشه در شبكه داشته باشيد كه براى كاربران Full Access باشه. بهتر است تنها مدير بانك بتونه فايل‌هاى درون پوشه رو پاك كنه و يا فايل در اون اضافه كنه و بقيه فقط بتونن بانك رو باز كنن تا از پاك شدن اتفاقى بانك جلوگيرى بشه.بانك مورد نظر رو بر روى يك رايانه باز كنيد.از مسير زير برويد تا فايل به بخش Back End & Front End تقسيم بشه.Tools ® Database Utilities ® Database Splitterسپس فايلى كه در پايان نامش be دارد رو در پوشه به اشتراك گذاشته شده قرار دهيد و فايل ديگر رو بر روى رايانه‌هاى كاربران بذاريد.اميدوارم تونسته باشم كمكت كرده باشم.

----------


## nashi163

سلام 
من تازه به جمع این تالار پیوسته ام 
یه برنامه تحت اکسس 2007 ( آفیس 2010) نوشتم که میخواستم تحت شبکه کاربرهای متعددی به آن دسترسی و همزمان ورود اطلاعات داشته باشند اما این قسمتش رو بلد نیستم لطفاً اگه کسی هست که بتونه راهنماییم کنه و از ابتدای مراحل اشتراک گذاری رو برایم شرح بدهد ممنون میشم

----------


## mtfa65

سلام دوست عزیز
تنها راه استفاده از دیتابی اکسس به طور همزمان: (البته تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم)
اولین و مهمترین نکته: باید فولدر شما حالت share داشته باشد.  
دومین: در زمان استفاده بیش از یک کاربر از اکسس پیغام خطای مبنی بر اینکه دیتابیس قبلا باز شده و یا در حال استفاده است را خواهد برای حل این مشکل بایستی adotable های خودتون رو ببندید. یعنی دستورات بدین صورت باشد.
فرضا اگر موردی را می خواهید اضافه کنید در همان یک button دستوران   active برابر با true  و insret و  post  و در نهایت active برابر با false باشد. در این صورت عین این است که شما از این table استفاده نمیکنید و در این حالت کاربر دیگر براحتی می تواند با اطلاعات بازی کند.

----------

